# FORT's KBG Lawn Journal 2019



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

Ladies and Gentlemen, without farther ado, I give you my new *** lawn!!!





The dream KBG lawn everyone wants right?! NOT!

*Background:* The KBG sod was put down in April 24th, 3 days before it was to be in the parade of homes in KC (April 27 - May 12th). I put an offer on the house and was set to close the first week of June. The sod was water on a regular basis and it was looking amazing. Long story short, buyer of our house fell through and didn't close on this house till first week of August. The sod didn't receive any from mid June till the first week of August. It was a disaster, so much so I didn't take any pics of the lawn lol. The above pic is after I pumped it with some water.

*Soil Test:*


*2019 Lawn Goals:* Focus is front lawn only

Feed the lawn (3.5 - 4.5 lbs of N/1000)

Take plugs from back yard and fill in bare spots

Level / fill in low spots

*Inputs:*
8/17: Prodiamine
8/24: N-Ext Bio Stem Pack max rate, 13-13-13 (1 lb/1000)
9/09: 46-0-0 (Start Nitrogen Blitz - .5 lb of N/1000)
9/16: 46-0-0 (.5 lb of N/1000)
9/21: Bio Stem Pack at max rate
9/26: Carbon X 24-0-4 (.5 lb of N/1000)


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Water and nitrogen, it will come back. :thumbup:


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Yep she will be looking real good in a few weeks. Now if we can just get a break from the heat and actually get into fall weather.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*August 27th*
Lawn has a lot of dead grass from not getting any water so I was able to use the Sun Joe to rake it up. I ran out of time, it could probably use another pass.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Yep she will be looking real good in a few weeks. Now if we can just get a break from the heat and actually get into fall weather.


@ksturfguy I know right! I don't have a sprinkler system so I am out there moving the sprinkler around and see all of my neighbor's sprinklers turn on and I just shake my head lol..


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Water and nitrogen, it will come back. :thumbup:


@g-man That's the plan! Gave the wife the heads up


----------



## ReelOlives (Oct 4, 2018)

That sunjoe is an incredible machine. It pulls out so much material.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 2nd*
Get a knock on the door, it's the gas company, they tell me they need to run gas line from my lawn to the houses across the street so this happened.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 8th*
Was able to get a trim, edge, mow, blow in as well as 1 app of my Nitrogen Blitz.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

ReelOlives said:


> That sunjoe is an incredible machine. It pulls out so much material.


@ReelOlives It sure does! I've seen the videos on YouTube but I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

FORT said:


> *August 27th*
> Lawn has a lot of dead grass from not getting any water so I was able to use the Sun Joe to rake it up. I ran out of time, it could probably use another pass.


Did you consider adding some microbials and turn that dead grass into fertilizer instead of raking it up?

There is a local KC company that makes some great products that work awesome on KBG. Less work to maintain.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

badtlc said:


> FORT said:
> 
> 
> > *August 27th*
> ...


@badtlc There is still some dead grass there as well as the back yard. What company are you talking about? I am very interested!


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

FORT said:


> @badtlc There is still some dead grass there as well as the back yard. What company are you talking about? I am very interested!


http://superlawnstuff.com/?p=23

The company is based out of Lenexa I believe. The Earth Right from the link is a soil conditioner with added essential microbials. The soil conditioner contains a lot of soap-like long-chain molecules that go into the soil and loosen it. Some people call it liquid aeration. I have used it for 4 years on my lawn and the ground is always squishy after decent rains. I don't have any really hard spots where things struggle to grow.

The microbials are essential for plant health as the chemicals (fungicides, herbicides, etc.) may interfere with the microecosystems in the soil. The microbials can get out of balance. When this happens, there isn't enough microbial activitiy to break down the thatch layer fast enough. This causes the thatch layer to grow too thick and cause the known problems. When in balance, thatch should not become an issue. With KBG, if you are fertilizing a lot and the microbials get deficient, the thatch will become a problem.

I really like their organic fertilizers and fungus products, too. The fungus promotes rhizome and root health.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

@badtlc Thanks for the link and information! I am always up for using local companies and trying new things!


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 12*
I was able to get a mow in before the cold front moved in and brought much needed rain and cooler weather. We received .55 inch of rain. HOC is 3". Not sure if I should be cutting it shorter or not.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 14*

This is the west side of the house/lawn. Before I started working on the front lawn, the west side had the best grass due to only getting a half day of sun so it wasn't getting cooked but the sun like the back yard. I decided this 555sqft section is where I will take plugs from to fill in spots in the front yard. I did a double pass with the SunJoe an put down 1 lb of nitrogen and watered, watered, watered.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 16*

I was able to get in a trim, edge, mow and blow this evening. I hit the front yard with another .5 lb of nitrogen. Came around the corner to shut the water off and found this guy enjoying the water too lol.









West Side


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 21*

Birthday weekend! Nothing better than being able to get out on the lawn and put down some product before the rain hits. I was able to get my monthly bio stem pack down. If all goes to plan we are looking at 1.5 - 2 inches of much needed rain over the next 48 hours.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 25*

It was long overdue, I was able to get out and dethatch the back yard. Made two passes with the SunJoe and put down 1 lb of N / 1000. HOC went from 2.5" to 1.75".


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*September 26*

Was able to cut the front yard. HOC the last two mowings has been 1.75". You can see from the pictures that the front yard is very hilly. I find myself scalping the yard in a couple of places.

I had a little help cleaning out the sprayer before spraying for bugs(Bifen IT). The lot to the west is empty with a lot of tall weeds.


----------



## FORT (Oct 26, 2018)

*October 27th*

It's been awhile since I updated my journal so though I better update it with my most recent pictures. I have been doing the Nitrogen Blitz (.5 lbs/1000 sqft every 2 weeks) with urea and I really like the results. I did take some plugs from the side yard and repaired a couple of places in the front yard. The back yard is extremely compacted, I haven't been able to get the KBG to fill in so I will more than likely be aerating next spring. With the temps dropping here in the KC (currently snowing) this will probably be my last app of N.

Back Yard





Front Yard


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

That yard has really come a long way in just a couple months! Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------

